# Home made ice cream!



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

For those of you think that cruising is close to camping...Dinner tonight will be:

Barbecued pork chops on the grill with potatoes and fresh veg followed by...

Home made vanilla bean ice cream...

All prepared at anchor withing 400 yds of the Pacific end on the Panama Canal.

Of course it took about $10,000 worth of electrical generating equipment to make the ice cream!

Phil


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

And wheres our invitation!!?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome! I lived aboard for 10 years and love to cook and eat. Nothing has changed since moving to land. Eat well, use real plates, and drink from glass!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

No hershey chocolate syrup?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Hetshey's corn syrup chocolate colored topping? No! You can do better than that!


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

See, advantages here from engine problems, lots of time for icecream making and whipped cream.


----------



## WGEwald (Jun 2, 2014)

> Of course it took about $10,000 worth of electrical generating equipment to make the ice cream!


That's just not right. God-damned 1%-ers.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

MedSailor said:


> Hetshey's corn syrup chocolate colored topping? No! You can do better than that!


No Whole Food Market to run down too. Must remember the soy latte Belgium chocolate flakes next time....


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

Yorksailor said:


> Home made vanilla bean ice cream...
> 
> All prepared at anchor withing 400 yds of the Pacific end on the Panama Canal.
> 
> Of course it took about $10,000 worth of electrical generating equipment to make the ice cream!


If you're headed to the other side, a friend owns an ice cream bar in Punta Uva, CR.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Sailing and GREAT food, just go together!




























From our Guenevere's Galley page.........









Greg


----------

